

Quiver 2: The Programmer's Notebook for Mac - ylian
https://itunes.apple.com/app/quiver-programmers-notebook/id866773894?mt=12

======
ylian
Quiver 2 is finally here! Quiver is a notebook built for programmers. It lets
you easily mix text, code and Markdown within one note, edit code with an
awesome code editor, live preview Markdown and LaTeX cells, and find any note
instantly via the full-text search.

Quiver 2 brought new features such as cloud syncing, shared notebooks,
Markdown preview, presentation mode, and more.

[http://happenapps.com/#quiver](http://happenapps.com/#quiver)

